# Southern Tassie



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all my first trip report ! Headed to the south west of tassie to try my luck with a few sea run trout, managed only one sea runner so small it is hardly worth a mention. During a lunch break i had a chat to the local guru and we noticed a sizeable fish working down river,so back into my Hobie and paddled within casting distance of where i had seen the fish then bang on a nice fish it came out of the water a few times and proceeded to hold me deep, 15min later after positioning the yak a few times landed myself a nice 4- 4.5 kg atlantic salmon...stoked. I headed up river again and had several hits for no joy!Last cast i managed to sink the hook into another fish atlantic again i think it smoked me and wrapped me around a log....great day so far i have a 5 & 3 pound searunner ,about a dozen smaller trout brown/rainbow and a 37cm fork bream (havent been targetting Bream for a while though!) out of my Yak!

Also thought id place some pics of my transformed scotty rod holders!

Cheers Barra


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc/X7JIAAA5fgAASYIMAAJDEEAAu7Z2gIABURDJpMBGRowQiankyho9RoBtR6gyAlUwZ6jrWPTmyQy3oVKSu+N9sgIJ23J3QcAtDULB7tiVAHOXa0YTm0TSHwpjsigfX4u5IpwoSGfr9kkA=


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

havent cooked him up yet, the fish was in great condition though!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Very nice fish Barra


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

went it alone gatesy, the rod holder was made by machining the original scotty base so that it slots into a recessed sleeve then as the clearance is minimal i glue with loctite so it would budge,then i slotted sleeve into existing rod holder sifaflex to seal and screwed s/s screw underneath into sleeve base so it wouldn't rotate solid as rock and truly flush mounted!

Cheers barra


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Thumping quality fish Barra..well done mate and as Gatesy said "top shelf"  8)


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Barra, a top fish mate. Where about on the west coast were you? Henty and Strahan are on my to do lists for next year as I haven't yet fished the west coast.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice Yak my man! 

How do you find her solo? I get a lot of hull slap and major wind push in over 25 knots ( but what do i expect in that wind! ), do you load the front at all or just load up the back portion?

very very nice fish mate, well done :wink:


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Congrats on a great fish Barra.

Gatesy.

Scotty actually make a deck mount which si similar to what Barra made up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

cheers guys

Scotty it was on the east coast Esperance river! 

Jeff didn't realise that the scotty bases existed, more enjoyable to make yourself but!!

Paff i load up the front with a 30 litre bucket of water and my dog it does slap a bit but not overly! Still cant get the dog to paddle :lol: :lol:

Cheers Barra


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Holy crap they are a beautiful fish and the way you manage to colour code it to the Hobie :evil: bloody Hobies :twisted: Nice report man look forward to many more.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

No worries Barra, I have done the Esperance last year after the Atlantics escaped from Dover. You originally said South West so i figured you were on the west coast rather than the east coast. Have you fished Southport lagoon yet? That and catamaran Creek are on my wish list for this summer. I was told by a guy that gill nets Southport that he got some funny looking bream with a scalloped head and big eyes in the lagoon which sound like EPs to me. I haven't yet encountered these in tassie although I have been told they do exist.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry scotty typo! Give me a yell when you go to Catamaran im looking very hard at all those areas this summer! I hope the gill netters havent wiped the fish out!

Cheers Barra


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

great stuff beachy, hop we can grt out for a fish soon.
sam


----------

